# First time exchange into DVC



## psutrain94 (May 8, 2012)

Just got an exchange for a 2B OKW November 30th.  Just wanted to know this is our first exchange on property and am wondering should we keep this or hold off and try and get a newer resort.   Just want to get one of the better resorts for our first trip there.  Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 8, 2012)

OKW is the oldest DVC property, but it's well maintained and the units are CONSIDERABLY larger than the other DVC properties.  It's much more like a normal timeshare, while the other DVC properties have smaller units, smaller kitchens, smaller fridges, no icemaker, miniscule dining areas, etc.  If you're driving, OKW also has the advantage that you can park almost directly in front of most units.  The parking in some DVC properties can be quite a hike.

OKW is one of the "Downtown Disney" properties, which means it's not as close to the parks.  BWV and BCV are walkable to Epcot and HS.  VWL and BLT are close to MK.  AKV is close to AK.  OKW and SSR are close to Downtown Disney.

We have stayed at all of the Orlando DVC properties except BLT.  OKW is one of the easiest to exchange into and the oldest and furthest away, so we didn't except much, but we were pleasantly surprised.  We really like lots of space and a nice kitchen, and OKW is (by far) the best DVC property in those two areas.  While we like some of the other properties for other things (like AKV for the savannas and BCV for the pools and walk to Epcot), OKW is still one of our favorites.


----------



## elaine (May 9, 2012)

all 2BR will have 2 DBL or Q beds in 2nd BR. Other DVC could have Q and sleeper sofa in 2nd BR and you don't have a choice. OKW has a good pool, great slide, sauna next to the hot tub (in the lighthouse) and a good Community Hall where kids can go and color, play games, etc. We have stayed at almost all the DVCs. OKw is one of our favorites. All units have been renovated in the past 2 years. It will not feel "old."


----------



## bnoble (May 9, 2012)

It really depends on what you are looking for; each resort has something special.  So far, I've stayed at OKW, BWV, and VWL, with a BCV stay upcoming.

We love OKW for its sense of calm "get-away-from-it-all" which is really nice in the context of a go-go-go theme park vacation.  The units are well designed and appointed, with lovely porches/balconies that are actually *usable*, and the grounds are lovely.  Olivia's is one of WDW's hidden dining gems, and the boat to DTD opens up a bunch of other options for you.  The age of the units should not be that big of a deal.  They were getting a little long in the tooth a few years ago, but they've completed a resort-wide refurbishment just recently.

One potential thing to consider: that first week of December is an insanely popular time for DVC owners for a variety of reasons.  If that's the week you have to go, I would probably not throw the OKW match back, even if you are looking for something a little different.  If you are more flexible in dates, it would be less of a risk.


----------



## Catira (May 9, 2012)

We stayed last year at OKW in a 2 bedroom. Loved how spacious the unit was and that we could park our rental car directly in front of our building. We had a water view and would use the balcony to drink our morning coffee or a glass of wine at night.


----------



## SOS8260456 (May 9, 2012)

As for OKW, I am planning a big HS graduation trip for my son and his friends.  We have stayed at all the onsite DVC's except for Bay Lake Towers.  So I am torn between Beach Club or BoardWalk, then I think maybe Saratoga Springs because it may be easier to exchange into and close to Downtown Disney.  All the while thinking about what 17/18 year old boys would like.  A few days ago, I decided to ask his opinion (don't know why, it's only his celebration)....no hesitiation, he said "well, OKW of course".

Disappointed me!  I want Beach Club Villas or at the very least Saratoga Springs!  Animal Kingdom Villas is out due to distance or I'd want the Grand Villa with the pool table (not thru exchange obviously, but thru our DVC points)!

They all have their benefits and drawbacks, but here you have a 17 year old boy who wants to spend his graduation trip which includes some of his friends who have NEVER been to Disney, at Old Key West.  That should tell you something about the place.

Lisa


----------



## MichaelColey (May 9, 2012)

bnoble said:


> One potential thing to consider: that first week of December is an insanely popular time for DVC owners for a variety of reasons. If that's the week you have to go, I would probably not throw the OKW match back, even if you are looking for something a little different. If you are more flexible in dates, it would be less of a risk.


I think this is the second time I've read that.  The first week of December is VERY slow at Disney in general, so I'm curious why it's so busy at DVC?  Perhaps because it requires fewer points and all the Christmas decorations are up?  That applies to all of Disney, though (it's a cheap time to go), so while I would expect Disney to be able to balance the demand with lower points levels, I wouldn't have expected "insane" demand.  What am I missing?

Considering I have separate ongoing searches for that time (actually anytime between Thanksgiving and the end of the year) for a 2BR BLT, a 3BR at any DVC and a 2BR at VGC, I'm a bit curious about the demand.

We were there at that time in 2010, but we stayed at Wyndham Bonnet Creek (our first stay there).  We weren't looking for DVC for that stay, because we wanted to check out WBCin advance of a planned multi-unit stay with family (that ended up not panning out).


----------



## bnoble (May 9, 2012)

> The first week of December is VERY slow at Disney in general, so I'm curious why it's so busy at DVC?


It's the lowest point value of the year, but unlike the other low points, the weather isn't miserably hot or likely to be cold.  The entire WDW resort is in full holiday swing, but the crowds haven't picked up yet.  The holiday parade tapes that week.  Add to that the demographic mix of DVCers---they tend to have families that skew older than the "target market" because some of them have owned for many years by now.  In particular, this is a very popular time for empty nesters, second only to food & wine (and sometimes even more popular, depending.)

There have been several DIS threads expressing surprise at how little *internal* availability there is that week.  For example, here:
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2922566

The silver lining is that larger units are probably going to be a little bit easier, because those are targeted more to families.  But, if you go back and check past sightings records, you'll see that this early December period is relatively light in terms of deposits that appear in the space bank for ad hoc searches.


----------



## bnoble (May 9, 2012)

One more thought: the lowest point seasons for DVC are: September (miserably hot, hurricane season, kids just back in school), January (good chance of cold, kids just back in school post Holidays), and the first two weeks of December.

But, the dates with the lowest cash rental rates are January to President's week (excluding MLK/Marathon).  There is an uptick for August/September.  And, there is *another* uptick for the period between the Thanksgiving and Christmas rushes.  The two calendars are not perfectly aligned, and to the extent you believe the cash rates reflect true demand (likely, as they are easier to change) those first two weeks of December are under-pointed, relatively speaking.  During the weekend/weekday rebalancing, this early December period was the one thing that the in-the-know folks were surprised not to see increased.


----------



## SuzanneSLO (May 9, 2012)

bnoble said:


> One more thought: the lowest point seasons for DVC are: September (miserably hot, hurricane season, kids just back in school), January (good chance of cold, kids just back in school post Holidays), and the first two weeks of December.
> 
> But, the dates with the lowest cash rental rates are January to President's week (excluding MLK/Marathon).  There is an uptick for August/September.  And, there is *another* uptick for the period between the Thanksgiving and Christmas rushes.  The two calendars are not perfectly aligned, and to the extent you believe the cash rates reflect true demand (likely, as they are easier to change) those first two weeks of December are under-pointed, relatively speaking.  During the weekend/weekday rebalancing, this early December period was the one thing that the in-the-know folks were surprised not to see increased.



Early December is the only time I have not been able to book a Standard View studio at BWV as a DVC member calling 11 months out, but several hours after booking opened.  -- Suzanne


----------



## psutrain94 (May 9, 2012)

thanks for the replies everyone.  I've released the date.  I think we want AKL , BV, or BCV.   I'm not tied to that first week in December, just the first few weeks.


----------



## bnoble (May 15, 2012)

Here is another thread regarding December availability at the 7 month mark, posted by a DVC Member who checked the online reservation tool early on May 1st, 8th, and again today (15th):

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2919467

The first week (12/1-12/8) was *very* fully booked; only OKW and SSR had 2BRs available. The second week (12/8-12/15) was also well occupied for larger units---every resort had one or more days "missing" for the full week except OKW, SSR, and Kidani.   The third week (12/15-12/22) has significantly more availability.

Unsurprisingly, the third week is when point costs go up from Adventure to Choice for internal bookings.  I also admit that I'm surprised that 2BRs seem to be in such high demand given that most families with young kids either have to pull them out of school or homeschool to make those two weeks work.

OP, if when you say "first few weeks" you mean "first two weeks," you should from now on take absolutely anything you match.  If you can also take that third week, you can probably be more picky. I think.


----------



## psutrain94 (May 16, 2012)

bnoble said:


> Here is another thread regarding December availability at the 7 month mark, posted by a DVC Member who checked the online reservation tool early on May 1st, 8th, and again today (15th):
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2919467
> 
> ...



thanks bnoble.  I have a search into the third week too.  I released them.  I was hoping to get AKV, BCV, or BWV


----------



## got4boys (May 17, 2012)

If the 2 bedrooms are available at the DVC properties at that time, I would take it and buy the protection insurance through RCI if the other one is available.

Those places that you want especially the 2 bedrooms at BCV and BWV are tough in general to get.

OKW was just newly renovated a little bit over a year ago, and they are the largest units.

The resorts on Disney property are not walking distance to the all the parks, but depending what park you will be at the most, you may need to take Disney transport anyhow no matter where you stay.

For example BWV and BCV is walking distance to Epcot, but to get to the other parks, you will still need to take Disney transportation or drive. You technically can walk to Disney Hollywood Studios but it is a long walk.

AKV is still a pretty far distance to Animal Kingdom and transportation is recommended, but very far from the other parks.

Peggy


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 17, 2012)

got4boys said:


> If the 2 bedrooms are available at the DVC properties at that time, I would take it and buy the protection insurance through RCI if the other one is available.
> 
> Those places that you want especially the 2 bedrooms at BCV and BWV are tough in general to get.
> 
> ...



There is no walkway from AKV to AK, only way is the bus, unlike the walk to DHS from BWV or BCV, which has a sidewalk all the way to DHS.

The only option other than walking to DHS from BCV/BWV is taking the boat, which at times can easily be slower than an average family of 4(kids 6 and 10 can walk). Especially if you stay for Fantasmic.


----------



## bnoble (May 17, 2012)

> I have a search into the third week too.


Then you can probably let just those three resorts roll.  But, as noted, they are all less common than SSR/OKW, and you should realize that you are essentially searching only for the third week, because the other two weeks are now booked internally at those resorts, for the most part.

When we get inside of six months---so, by the end of June---I would consider extending the set of resorts for which you are searching.  At that time, you will have to decide if you would rather risk not getting a match, or be willing to expand to the other DVC resorts.  That's up to you.


----------



## Jay_G (May 18, 2012)

Mousefest was the first week in December. http://www.mousefest.org/
I went to the last 3 of them.  There was also a special DVC party at the Beach club for DVC memebers when we were there. 

Though Mousefest is no longer happening, groups that were once a part of it still have activites at the same time.  Like http://reunion.wdwtoday.com/ 

Christmas season at WDW is awesome!  But Christmas week is both expencive and very very crowded.  Early december is not a big time with the casual guest, but it's usually the favorite time of those people who concider themselves to be Disney experts.

Outside hotels and non-DVC resorts are empty.  Disney value resorts and home away from home resorts are usually full.  (Value may be because Pop Warner football and cheerleading competitions are at the same time)


----------

